# Lightroom keyboards and other gadgets



## Victoria Bampton

I'm writing a series of blog posts on some of the Lightroom 'gadgets' that are available.

They include things like custom keyboards (Motibodo, RPG Keys, VSCO Keys, Palette), midi controllers (PFixer, Knobroom, Midi2LR), other programmable gadgets (Contour Shuttle Pro, AutoHotKey, Paddy) and iPad apps used to control sliders in Lightroom (Ctrl+Console, Padroom).

I'm still a big Shuttle Pro fan, but I'd love to get your feedback... have you tried any of these gadgets?  If so, what did you think?  Your pros and cons?  Are they worth the money?


----------



## Hal P Anderson

I have a Logitech G15 gaming keyboard with 18 special keys that can be programmed with any collection of keystrokes and pauses between them. I mainly use them to invoke Any Tag and Any Filter plugins, a Crop mode that also incorporates Lights Out, and common functions whose shortcuts require modifier keys:


 

I'm sure I haven't gotten full value from the keyboard, but even so, it makes my life much easier.


----------



## Ian.B

interesting toy Hal . Would be great to get the double key short cuts
Sorry Victoria; I can't drive the basic stuff now, but I'm sure it will be interesting to see what is available
Already googled shuttle pro


----------



## Dave Miller

This sounds like it could get expensive! :(


----------



## PhilBurton

Yes, it could get expensive, but you might save a LOT of time.

What will definitely be expensive is if I just start to buy a bunch of gadgets without any assurance that they will work for me. That's why i think Victoria's plan to do a blog on this topic is great, which would minimize my risk of truly wasting my money.

Phil


----------



## johnbeardy

Expensive? It's probably a good way to get a few freebies! 

I get offered trials and always decline them. Not out of principle, but because on my desk these things always gather dust.... 

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton

LOL  I don't want to gather too many gadgets.  I have a Palette, Motibodo and RPG Keys to test, and a couple of others have trials.  I'll test the iPad apps too.  Probably won't go too far with midi controllers though, as I wouldn't use them.


----------



## PhilBurton

John,

I'll be happy to help you out.   Just tell everyone that I am your "assistant" and they should send the samples to me.  

Phil


----------



## Rob_Cullen

I have just acquired a Logitec G602 (Wireless Gaming Mouse)
It has eight programmable buttons (6 under thumb, 2 under fore-finger). They can be programmed for many things- a single key press, a combination key press, a series of key presses. I am only learning to set it up for Lightroom.


----------



## Pollok Shields

I don't think a Wacom tablet counts as a gadget but I'd love to know how people have them set up for use with Lightroom. (Meanwhile I'll search and start a new thread...)


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Good question Pollok.  I was wondering whether I should include the Wacom tablets, since the buttons on the side can be programmed.


----------



## johnbeardy

By that logic you could almost include some keyboards too, but I was thinking earlier that the gadget's benefit is often that it has buttons that can be assigned, whatever the gadget may be.


----------



## PhilBurton

Victoria Bampton said:


> Good question Pollok.  I was wondering whether I should include the Wacom tablets, since the buttons on the side can be programmed.


Victoria,

A while back, I posted a question about the value of a Wacom table for Lightroom, as opposed to Photoshop.  The replies weren't encouraging, so I didn't buy one.  But it would be nice to get a broader range of opinions.

My suggestion would be to focus on "alternative" input methods, other than keyboard and mouse.  Just a suggestion.

Phil


----------



## Neil Creek

I use the Midi Fighter Twister in combination with the MIDI2LR plugin and it's revolutionised my editing. Having fine manual control over sliders with physical knobs, which I can swap between quickly without taking my eyes off the image has made editing much faster and much more enjoyable. There's no lag either, which I was worried about. It was absolutely worth the expense of buying the MIDI control deck. 

I made a short video about it early on in my experience: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68n95wA3mas

I can't go back to using the mouse for sliders now!


----------



## Victoria Bampton

That's brilliant, thanks for sharing that Neil.  That's a really cute controller, and not too big, which has always put me off midi controllers. Do you mind if I link to your video in my post?


----------



## Neil Creek

Of course! Please feel free. Happy to answer any questions you might have as well. I look forward to the post!


----------



## john.jcb

Neil Great explanation in the video. This may just go on my birthday wish list.

Is it possible with this controller to switch and use it for different programs?

I think I could set this up to use with my right hand while I do everything it does not control using my Wacom tablet on the left. I think I can manage a knob with my right hand but the pen and mouse require my dominant hand.

John


----------



## PhilBurton

john.jcb said:


> Neil Great explanation in the video. This may just go on my birthday wish list.
> 
> Is it possible with this controller to switch and use it for different programs?
> 
> 
> John


Neil,

+1 for the video.

Does this MIDI controller also work with Photoshop, or can it be set up for Photoshop?

(may be a ) stupid question:  what happens if Lightroom and Photoshop are open at the same time?

Phil


----------



## JayK

This is a great topic! Midi controllers seem like a natural for Photoshop--sliders and dials--but it was difficult to locate info on the options. 

I chose PusherLabs' (Pusher Labs — Workflow Solutions for Lightroom) PFixer MiniMal Bundle, a software/hardware combo. It works great out of the box, and it's easily configurable. For me, it's far easier to manipulate than a mouse and keyboard. I've recommended PFixer MiniMal Bundle to several other Photoshop users, and they've had great experiences too.

(I have no affiliation with the company. Just a bit of a fan boy.)


----------



## Dave Miller

How long to Christmas?


----------



## PhilBurton

JayK said:


> This is a great topic! Midi controllers seem like a natural for Photoshop--sliders and dials--but it was difficult to locate info on the options.
> 
> I chose PusherLabs' (Pusher Labs — Workflow Solutions for Lightroom) PFixer MiniMal Bundle, a software/hardware combo. It works great out of the box, and it's easily configurable. For me, it's far easier to manipulate than a mouse and keyboard. I've recommended PFixer MiniMal Bundle to several other Photoshop users, and they've had great experiences too.
> 
> (I have no affiliation with the company. Just a bit of a fan boy.)View attachment 7462


Looks nice, but it's Mac only.

Phil


----------



## tspear

This thread is dangerous. I can foresee my photography budget is in trouble.


----------



## Cerianthus

It's made me buy a contour pro. Have yet to try it out because we're away for Easter.


----------



## johnbeardy

You know what I said about "on my desk these things always gather dust...."

Well, the nearest I have to a gadget is a Microsoft ergonomic keyboard. I like that it has 5 extra keys which I've tied in to favourite programs, but.... I know #3 is Dreamweaver, and I guessed #4 and #5 correctly when I just tested them. #1 and #2 were slight surprises though! But just now I was posting something to another forum and had dragged my thumb below the spacebar - the browser suddenly went back to the previous page. You know, I've probably had this keyboard for 4-5 years, used it most days, and I'd never noticed that the pair of Back and Forward keys down there! This Contour Pro does sound interesting, but somehow I think my left hand would explode in surprise at being expected to do more than lift a cup or pick up a biscuit!

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton

johnbeardy said:


> This Contour Pro does sound interesting, but somehow I think my left hand would explode in surprise at being expected to do more than lift a cup or pick up a biscuit!



I hadn't considered marketing it as a weight loss tool...


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I'm writing a series of blog posts on some of the Lightroom 'gadgets' that are available.

They include things like custom keyboards (Motibodo, RPG Keys, VSCO Keys, Palette), midi controllers (PFixer, Knobroom, Midi2LR), other programmable gadgets (Contour Shuttle Pro, AutoHotKey, Paddy) and iPad apps used to control sliders in Lightroom (Ctrl+Console, Padroom).

I'm still a big Shuttle Pro fan, but I'd love to get your feedback... have you tried any of these gadgets?  If so, what did you think?  Your pros and cons?  Are they worth the money?


----------



## johnbeardy

It's the "killer app".


----------



## Rory Jaffe

I maintain MIDI2LR, the app mentioned earlier. It maps any MIDI controller to Lightroom actions and works for Mac/Windows. I use a BCF2000, which seems to be pretty popular for this use. The project page is MIDI2LR by rsjaffe , and it's free/donationware. Still under active development.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag

Rory Jaffe said:


> I maintain MIDI2LR, the app mentioned earlier. It maps any MIDI controller to Lightroom actions and works for Mac/Windows. I use a BCF2000, which seems to be pretty popular for this use. The project page is MIDI2LR by rsjaffe , and it's free/donationware. Still under active development.



MIDI2LR sounds like a very nice option, does it also support the Korg NanoKontrol 2? It's a cheap controller to start with


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Yes, according to the Wiki page it does support that controller.


----------



## Jayef

Not exactly a gadget but a useful (free!) tool for windows users who would like to create their own keyboard shortcuts for any tasks is AutoHotKey - a powerful utility for automating actions in Windows. I believe there is a similar feature for Macs. You need a little bit of techie understanding to drive it but simple actions are easy to automate and there are many powerful features to automate more advanced actions if you want to explore them (e.g. automating mouse movements is pretty straightforward). I used it to set up 'one shot' shortcuts to some of the plugins.

The main difficulty is identifying a shortcut key combination that LR hasn't already used!


----------



## Rory Jaffe

There's a web site (not mine) that has further discussion about MIDI2LR and other control options: MIDI 2 Lightroom


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Thanks for sharing that Rory, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Boudewijn Pelt

I would just like to add some more options. As a software developer, I just finished another plug-in that lets you use a midi-controller with Lightroom. I have named it LrControl and I chose some controllers that I really like to start off with. I am planning to add support for more.
The plug-in is for both Windows and Mac. And you can find it on my peltmade.com website.
peltmade


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Thanks for sharing Boudewijn.


----------



## Boudewijn Pelt

Boudewijn Pelt said:


> I would just like to add some more options. As a software developer, I just finished another plug-in that lets you use a midi-controller with Lightroom. I have named it LrControl and I chose some controllers that I really like to start off with. I am planning to add support for more.
> The plug-in is for both Windows and Mac. And you can find it on my peltmade.com website.
> peltmade


version 1.1 of LrControl is now available. It now supports two additional controllers from Behringer. 
The supported controllers are now: Korg nanoKONTROL 2, AKAI MidiMix, Behringer X-TOUCH MINI, Behringer BCF2000 and the iCON iControls Pro.


----------



## snapper

Great thread- I've been wondering about a midi controller to try to speed things up. As usual there's a price vs performance questions there - just how many knobs do you need, or do you need more buttons? The midi fighter controllable LED's as a reminder which function you've programmed each knob for is also a interesting  feature. I like the look of the Akai MIDI MIX as well - anyone used that one?

I'd like to see if there's any way of using these in Premiere/audition as well....

For keyboard shortcuts on my Mac I use keyboard maestro - it's taking my key-wording workflow in photomechanic down to three keystrokes - assuming that my Code replacements are set up correctly. I must admit I've not used it in Lightroom - there are shortcuts for most things, and as someone said earlier you're in danger of overwriting existing shortcuts. 

Best gadget for me would be dockable windows - but that's another thread......


----------



## Roelof Moorlag

Today i discoverd this device, 'BrushKnob'. It's aimed at speeding up workflow in Photoshop but because it uses standard keyboard signals it must be usable in Lightroom also.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Today i discoverd this device, 'BrushKnob'. It's aimed at speeding up workflow in Photoshop but because it uses standard keyboard signals it must be usable in Lightroom also.



Google for the Griffin Powermate for a slightly cooler looking version of the same idea.


----------



## quantum

I was a big fan of Paddy for Lightroom. I bought a little wireless 18 key keypad that was programmable. Brilliant because you can use it without taking your eyes off the screen. Physical keys rather than touch screen on an eyepad much better. it is also very small and becuase you could program the key to move up in increments set how you wish you just tapped the keys several times. Repeatable changes. Unlike dials which I would have thought are far more fiddly and need to take eyes off screen.
I'd dearly like Paddy to get going again as it's been dumped by the developer a couple of years ago due to family ties.
IS there a product for PC owners out there that uses a small keypad?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Not for mini keyboards now quantum, since RPGKeys died. On Windows, Motibodo's as close as you'll get, if you prefer key presses.

I heard the other day that RPG Keys is being taken over, so there may be some hope of its resurrection.


----------



## quantum

Victoria Bampton said:


> Not for mini keyboards now quantum, since RPGKeys died. On Windows, Motibodo's as close as you'll get, if you prefer key presses.
> 
> I heard the other day that RPG Keys is being taken over, so there may be some hope of its resurrection.


I actually used the RPG keypad with Paddy successfully for a couple of years till the developer stopped updating it. Now it's totally useless. RPG became very unreasonable withtheir update policy with so many releases of LR.
With the shuttle pro you find it quicker to make adjustments? I understand you hover over the settings and turn the knob? Does it go up and down increments?
I'm on LR5.7 and happy not to go to CC. Don't know if that makes a difference?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Yes, I really like the Shuttle, and having tested a load of gadgets for my blog post series, I still keep coming back to the shuttle. You hover over the slider with the mouse/pen and turn the inside knob left or right for small adjustments, or the outside one for larger adjustments. Works great!


----------



## quantum

I do find keypads god. I also used the logitech G13 with Paddy. Has anyone managed to get the G13 working without Paddy. If so how do you map it? Are you willing to share?


----------



## quantum

Victoria I find if I hover over a slider it works, but then hover over another and although it lightens the word it won;t actually move to that slider.
I am on PC maybe that's different on MAC? I actually have to click on the slider.
I do find keypads good. I also used the logitech G13 with Paddy. Has anyone managed to get the G13 working without Paddy. If so how do you map it? Are you willing to share?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

quantum said:


> Victoria I find if I hover over a slider it works, but then hover over another and although it lightens the word it won;t actually move to that slider.



What won't actually move to that slider? If you're pressing the up/down keys on the keyboard (or turning a dial set to send the same commands) while you're hovering over a slider, that slider should move.


----------



## quantum

Well, if I hover over a slider then the word "highlight/ exposure" etc turns lighter indicating that you'd think the shortcuts like the -/ = keys word actually control them. It doesn't, until you actually click onto them. I'm presuming the same will happen with the wacom and the shuttle, i.e. you'd have actually click with the wacom.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Correct, the -/= keys won't work just by hovering - but the up/down keys (and Shift/up/down) do.


----------



## Deleted member 39308

Victoria Bampton said:


> Correct, the -/= keys won't work just by hovering - but the up/down keys (and Shift/up/down) do.



Is there a way to hover and get smaller increments? E.g. with Contrast slider up and down keys give +/- 5 increments whilst shift + up/down gives +/- 20 increments. Is it possible to get +/- 1 increments?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Try the Alt key Ad. Opt works on Mac, but I have a feeling Alt didn't work on Windows.

Alternatively, click in the text field at the end of the slider, use the up/down keys, then hit Enter.


----------



## Deleted member 39308

Thanks Victoria

I just checked and can confirm the Alt Key does work on Windows.

(been away a few days hence the delay in replying).


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I'm writing a series of blog posts on some of the Lightroom 'gadgets' that are available.

They include things like custom keyboards (Motibodo, RPG Keys, VSCO Keys, Palette), midi controllers (PFixer, Knobroom, Midi2LR), other programmable gadgets (Contour Shuttle Pro, AutoHotKey, Paddy) and iPad apps used to control sliders in Lightroom (Ctrl+Console, Padroom).

I'm still a big Shuttle Pro fan, but I'd love to get your feedback... have you tried any of these gadgets?  If so, what did you think?  Your pros and cons?  Are they worth the money?


----------



## Win

Neil Creek said:


> I use the Midi Fighter Twister in combination with the MIDI2LR plugin and it's revolutionised my editing. Having fine manual control over sliders with physical knobs, which I can swap between quickly without taking my eyes off the image has made editing much faster and much more enjoyable. I can't go back to using the mouse for sliders now!



Neil - thanks for your post. I watched the video and it looks like a great solution. I'm investigating more 
Win


----------

